# THE COWBOY'S SURRENDER, a Texas Romance by Anne Marie Novark, $2.99



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Kindlers!!!



Are you in the mood for a Contemporary Western Romance?

The Cowboy's Surrender
*AmazonUS*

The Cowboy's Surrender
*AmazonUK*

Blurb:

_Copper River Oil Company is drilling for oil on the Diamondback Ranch. Dallas McCade can't do a thing to stop them, because he doesn't own the mineral rights. To add insult to injury, they've sent a woman to oversee the operation. Dallas has good reason to distrust women. As soon as he sets eyes on Gillian Bankston, he loses his temper . . . and his control. That makes him spitting mad and frustrated as hell.

Gillian has never met a man quite like Dallas. He's as prickly as a cactus, but his kisses are hot enough to ignite a West Texas wildfire. Gillian's been burned before and wants nothing to do with love . . . or lust. Battle lines are drawn and it's war between the sexes. Will they surrender to the powerful attraction neither can deny? And who will be the first to wave the white flag?
_
###

Excerpt:

"I know this is only a job to you," Dallas said softly, trying to control his temper. "But to me, it's much more. I would do anything in my power to get Copper River Oil off my land. Anything."

Something flared in the brown eyes. Dallas saw the glimmer of outrage in the velvety depths. He wished he could see Gillian's eyes darken with passion. His body tensed when she leaned her fists on the opposite side of the desk and faced him almost nose to nose. The lady wasn't a coward. Didn't back down, he had to give her that.

"I understand perfectly. And if you're trying to intimidate or threaten me--I'd think better of it, if I were you."

Dallas suddenly became aware of just how close Gillian was to him. Creamy white skin stretched across delicate cheekbones, dusted with the barest hint of pink. Dark, lush lashes framed her chocolate-colored eyes. Her lips were full and inviting, even if her words were not.

For weeks, he had been tormented by this woman. Now he wanted to taste her. He needed to taste her.

"I don't want to intimidate or threaten you," Dallas said, glancing from her eyes to her mouth. He almost came unglued when her breath caught and she quickly moistened her lips with the tip of her pink tongue. "And I've just thought of something much better." He moved forward and captured her mouth in a kiss.
###

_*Remember: Life's too short not to love a Texan!!!*_

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie*_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Anne Marie, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

It sounds good, AnneMarie!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Love those cowboys!

Dana Taylor


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks, Maureen!!!

And Dana, I have a soft spot for cowboys, too. 

Anne Marie


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie*_


----------



## glotta (Feb 22, 2011)

For horse lovers out there check out Michele Scott's Horse Lover's mystery series, and side bonus they're all only 99 cents for kindle

Saddled With Trouble


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Luuuvvv cowboys myself, Anne Marie, and will be sure to check this one out!!!

Do your cowboys do a fabulous Texas Two-Step like my Bootscootin' Books Cowboys?

Tons of fun underneath those Stetsons...


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

glotta said:


> For horse lovers out there check out Michele Scott's Horse Lover's mystery series, and side bonus they're all only 99 cents for kindle
> 
> Saddled With Trouble


Just bought a couple of Michele Scott's books too...


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey DD,

Yes, my cowboys bootscoot, too.

I love your titles, BTW!!!

I must check them out!!!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Check out my new cover!!!

That's one sexy cowboy!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*In the mood for some Lone Star Lovin'?

Try THE COWBOY'S SURRENDER!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

THE COWBOY'S SURRENDER
Book Two: The Diamondback Ranch Series

Gotta love those Cowboys!!!

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie*_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Life's too short NOT to love a Texan!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Gotta love them Cowboys!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Surrender to Love!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Read a Lone Star Romance today!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------

